# ICQ Toolbar



## alondo20 (Oct 1, 2005)

how can i get rid of ICQ Toolbar??

i can't delete c:\program files\icq toolbar\toolbaru.dll

thanx in advance


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

*Hi and Welcome to TSF*

Did you remove it from add/remove programs first?

Before attacking an adware/spyware problem with hijackthis make sure you have already run the following tools. Download and update the databases on each program before running.

 *Ad-Aware® SE Personal Edition* 
**Note** For Ad-AwareSE also install the *VX2 Addon Cleaner* To run this tool once Adaware is updated click on *Add-ons * in the lefthand column. Select *VX2 Cleaner V2.0* and click *Run Tool*. Click *"OK"* , then, if something is found, click *"Clean"* as in the directions given. Click "Close", and exit Ad-Aware.

 *Spybot Search & Destroy* 
 *CWShredder*

Also make sure you are using the the latest version (1.99.1) of *HijackThis* and it's installed in it's own folder on the root drive. *(C:\HJT)*

After you complete those steps....Download hijackthis...do a scan..save the log and post it in the HIGHJACKTHIS forum and we will help you remove it.


----------

